# royal purple synthetic



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

done...


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

but why?

RP doesn't even publish basic physical specs like HT/HS.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

but it looks so good on those Saturday morning commercials....:laugh::laugh::laugh:

:banghead:


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

My Valvoline Racing Synth is deep blue.










German Syntec is green, so is Brad Penn. 

Speaking of Brad Penn....










:wave:


----------

